

Startups Mine Market-Moving Data from Fields, Parking Lots, and Shadows - ptbrodie
http://online.wsj.com/articles/startups-mine-market-moving-data-from-fields-parking-lotseven-shadows-1416502993

======
jamessun
Single-page view: [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/startups-mine-data-from-
par...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/startups-mine-data-from-parking-lots-
shadows-2014-11-20/print)

~~~
chatmasta
You can also circumvent the WSJ paywall by googling the article URL. WSJ
doesn't paywall visitors with google.com referer.

